

Ask HN: Is this a fair offer for a mobile dev position in Austin, TX? - grandroid

What is the typical salary range of a senior mobile dev in the Austin, TX area? I was given an offer in the 105k-115k range (with other typical benefits). This is over a 15% base salary drop from my current position in the DC area which makes me a little leery even with the cost of living differences.<p>Any help would be really appreciated!
======
fendrak
As a dev working in Austin, I'd say that's about right, especially when you
consider the cost-of-living difference:
[http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=cost+of+living+washingt...](http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=cost+of+living+washington+dc+vs+austin%2C+tx)

~~~
mud_dauber
Agree. That number seems to be in the sweet spot.

